# How to get a social security number?



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

How can I get a social security number in America? Will I be able to collect social security when I get older?


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

If you have legal documentation , you just apply at one of the offices in your city for your social security card and number.
If you have no security number and work, no collection at any stage.


----------



## choctawmicmac (Aug 11, 2007)

It's getting more and more difficult for anyone, legal or not, to get a Social Security Number. If you are actually a foreigner with legitimate documentation of your right to work in the U.S. it might actually be easier.

(Try being Native American and having lost your I.D. a few years back and deal with the Social Security Office for a REPLACEMENT card....! I may never see it again! Good thing I remember my NUMBER!)


----------

